# Lepidiolamprologus sp. "Meeli Kipili"



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

I have admired the look of the undescribed (fairly new) species _Lepidiolamprologus sp_. "Meeli Kipili" , and wondered what you guys think the chances of success are with them in a 20L.
They look like tiny _attenuatus_, and as a _Lepidiolamprologus_ species, may be too aggressive for such a small tank.
I guess a few folks have actually bred them by now. 
Also- are they actual shell-dwellers, or are rocks just as acceptable to them? I can't find much info out there.
What do you think?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

30" tank? I've kept hecqui in such a tank without issues, but I doubt you keep more than one adult male in such a setup.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> 30" tank? I've kept hecqui in such a tank without issues, but I doubt you keep more than one adult male in such a setup.


Cichlid folk kind of say once you have kept and bred anyone of L.hecqui, meeli or boulengeri you have kind of done em all. I dunno but kind of expect "Meeli Kipili" to be little different. Fine as pairs down to 29g or maybe smaller but right pains to other cichlids or multie male unless in less than very big tanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I had a breeding pair of hecqui in a 150 gallon with my colony of Champsochromis caeruleus. Believe me, they MORE than held their own. :lol:


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

The reason I ask is that these fish look much more like dwarf attenuatus than hecqui, meeli, or boulengeri. I haven't kept any of these fish, but as they are Lepidiolamps, I will take for granted that they are at least predators, if not downright aggressive. 
If I were to get a few in a 20L, do you suppose they would they kill each other until only one remained, or would a pair form? Heck, maybe they even forms harems. 
There is no available info on this little fish that I can find. I suppose I should extrapolate from literature on the four named species and the genus in general.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess you could also check out Lepidiolamprologus pleuromaculatus.
They kind of look a lot like those.
All the best James


----------



## tangfish23 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have 4 breeding pairs...i keep 2 pr in a 55 gal with lot's of holey rock ,river rock , cichid cave's and a couple of medium sized murex shells placed on opposite end of tank.......1pr in 30L with two murex shells, holey rock and dither fish and 4th pr 100gal african community tank with river rock and murex shells....mine only spawn in murex shells.....they'll take flake food, pellets but thrive need some "meat" in there diet....feeder guppie's are ok if u raise them yourself but i use silversides chopped up to approriate size....once they start spawning they'll produce fry every six weeks...u can let different batches grow up together but once they reach 1/2" the larger fry will start picking off smaller siblings....hope this helps..


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

